# Thursday night indoor at Big Woods Goods Canton!



## JC280 (Jan 24, 2017)

I wanted to let you know we will be shooting a 3 Spot tournament every Thursday Night @ Big woods Goods. Practice starts @ 6:00pm and scoring will start @ 7:00pm. It will be a vegas style shoot with a team shoot up at the end. $5 for fun $10 if you want to participate in the shoot up. 50% payback to the winning team. If you have questions call and ask for Justin.

Big woods Goods 
Extreme Hunting & Shooting Store
350 Ronnell Road Canton ,Ga 30115
678-880-0493


----------



## BOWHUNTER0219 (Jan 26, 2017)

Going to be fun cant wait,


----------



## BOWHUNTER0219 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey everyone don't forget we will be shooting a 3 Spot tournament every Thursday Night @ Big woods Goods, Practice starts @ 6:00pm and scoring will start @ 7:00pm, It will be a vegas style shoot with a team shoot up at the end. $5 for fun $10 if you want to participate in the shoot up with 50% payback to the winning team.

Big woods Goods 
Extreme Hunting & Shooting Store
350 Ronnell Road Canton ,Ga 30115
678-880-0493
If you have questions call and ask for Justin.


----------



## nmorgan83 (Feb 7, 2017)

Gonna try and make it again!


----------

